# Mounts for background paper



## goddess_gagged (May 26, 2008)

Hi, I work for a company that's going to be doing some basic in-house product photography. We're going to be purchasing a 36' roll of heavy weighted white background paper...but are there rolls that can be purchased that might be mountable onto a wall?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2008)

Any roll of paper can be mounted onto a wall...it's just a matter of hardware.

All you really need is a pole or rod to hold the roll of paper...and then something to hold the rod up.  

THIS is specifically for this purpose.  But you could probably just go to Home Depot and find something that would work.


----------

